# Win XP: Netzwerkverbindungen verschwunden



## OHGN (15 Dezember 2008)

Als ich gestern die IP-Adresse meines PC ändern wollte fiel mir auf, dass ich an die Eigenschaften nicht mehr rankomme weil:

- das Netzwerksymbol in der Taskleiste ist weg
- das Symbol für die LAN-Verbindung unter "Systemsteuerung --> Netzwerkverbindungen" ist weg
- im Gerätemanager wird die Netzwerkarte nicht mehr angezeigt

Die Netzwerkverbindung an sich funktioniert allerdings noch, ich kann halt nur nichts mehr dran einstellen.

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit das SP2 auf dem PC installiert, ob das danach noch in Ordnung war weis ich jetzt allerdings nicht....

Kennt jemand dieses Phänomen?


----------



## Solaris (15 Dezember 2008)

OHGN schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit das SP2 auf dem PC installiert...


 
Also bei mir ist SP3 als aktuelles Service-Pack auf WINXP installiert.


Sind die Admin-Rechte auch aktiv?


----------



## o.s.t. (15 Dezember 2008)

Ansonsten mal die Hammermethode: Systemwiederherstellung auf ein Datum, an welchen es noch funktionierte:
Start > Programme > Zubehör > Systemprogramme > Systemwiederherstellung
Gut zu wissen: neuere Anwendungsdaten gehen durch diese Aktion nicht verloren

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Dezember 2008)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> Ansonsten mal die Hammermethode: Systemwiederherstellung auf ein Datum, an welchen es noch funktionierte:
> Start > Programme > Zubehör > Systemprogramme > Systemwiederherstellung
> Gut zu wissen: neuere Anwendungsdaten gehen durch diese Aktion nicht verloren
> 
> gruss, o.s.t.


auch gut zu wissen: ich persönlich habe die Systemwiederherstellung abgeschaltet und verlasse mich seither auf ein HDD-Imaging-Programm. Hab einfach einmal zuviel Pech gehabt, als ich mich auf Bill verlassen hab.


OHGN schrieb:


> ...
> - im Gerätemanager wird die Netzwerkarte nicht mehr angezeigt
> ...


das wäre für mich jetzt der Ansatzpunkt: wenn es irgendwo einen speziellen Treiber für die Hardware gibt, diesen (nochmals) installieren. Wenn keinerlei Treiber erforderlich (weil in XP enthalten) Karte rausnehmen, Rechner einmal ohne Karte starten, Rechner wieder aus und dann wieder mit Karte starten.

Ich hatte mal was ähnliches mit meiner CP5511. Treiber deinstalliert und neu installiert --> oK. allerdings war das Ding, glaube ich, nicht komplett verschwunden, sondern verweigerte nur irgendwie den Dienst (ist schon etwas länger her).


----------



## Znarf (15 Dezember 2008)

Hallo
Schau dir mal die Dienste an. Ist da vielleicht der Dienst Netzwerkverbindungen nicht gestartet?
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## OHGN (16 Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe jetzt mal ein altes HDD-Image mit SP1 wieder hergestellt und siehe da, die Netzwerksymbole waren wieder da!
Danach das SP2 installiert--> Symbole wieder verschwunden. 
Auch das Nachinstallieren von SP3 brachte dann nichts mehr.
Der Netzwerkdienst läuft übrigens.

Wenn man mal die Internetsuche bemüht, findet man recht viele Beiträge in verschiedenen Foren über dieses Problem, die Meisten so aus der Zeit als SP2 rauskam.
Nur vernünftige Lösungen sind kaum zu finden, jedenfalls habe ich noch keine die das Problem bei mir beseitigt.:sad:


----------



## noisy-tec (16 Dezember 2008)

Es kann auch sein, dass der Treiber Deiner Netzwerkarte nicht SP2 oder SP3 fähig ist.
Ich empfehle Dir im Internet Explorer mal unter "Extras" den Menüpunkt "Windows Update" aufzurufen und dort die "Benutzerdefinierte Suche" zu starten in der Regel werden hier für Netzwerkkarten Updates angeboten. Anschliessend mal ein Update auf SP2 oder SP3 wagen.

Nur mal so nebenbei, was hast Du denn für eine Netzwerkkarte?


----------



## OHGN (18 Dezember 2008)

So hat nun meine Beschäftigung der letzten Abende ausgesehen:

- unter XP-SP1 die Netzwerkkarte deinstalliert
- XP ohne Netzwerkkarte neu gestartet und SP2 installiert
- SP3 installiert
- Netzwerkkarte eingebaut und vergeblich auf den Hardwareassistenten gewartet (es wird keine neue Hardware erkannt)
- es mit einer neuen Netzwerkkarte versucht, diese wird auch nicht erkannt

Da ich jetzt die Faxen dicke habe bleibt XP-SP1 jetzt auf diesem Rechner.
Und all die Anwendungen die nach neueren Servicepacks schreien laufen auf einer VM mit XP-SP3.


----------



## HeizDuese (18 Dezember 2008)

Wenn die Karte ja funktioniert, aber nicht angezeigt wird, könnte man vielleicht im Geräte-Manager unter Ansicht den Menüpunkt "Ausgeblendete Geräte anzeigen" mal probieren. Wenn Die Karte hier nich drin ist löschen, und dann Hardware neu scannen lassen (re. Maustaste-> "Nach geänderter Hardware suchen" bzw. Rechner-Neustart.


----------



## SBC-User (5 Januar 2009)

ich hatte das phänomen einmal, ließ sich bei mir via dos-shell und dem befehl 


```
ipconfig /renew
```

beheben, warum weiß ich aber auch nicht, war aber nach der installation des sp3, ansonsten war es allerdings ein völlig jungfreuliches system


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (7 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ipconfig /renew sorgt dafür, daß eine neue DHCP Anforderung an das Netzwerk geschickt wird 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## dalbi (7 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

hast Du folgendes schon mal probiert.

http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/unused-treiber.html

und dann denn Treiber löschen und neu suchen lassen.
Hat bei mir mal bei einer PCI-4xUSB-Karte geholfen, nachdem irgend wie der falsche Treiber installiert wurde.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Maxl (15 Januar 2009)

Auch ich hatte das Phänomen mal an einer Sinumerik PCU50 (mit Windows XP). Ich hab die Einstellungen damals mit der Kommandozeile angepasst (netsh).
Bringt natürlich nichts, wenn Du häufig umstellen musst.

mfg Maxl


----------

